# Fyrinnae Cherry Ice Cream Perfume Oil



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 29, 2007)

So I've heard a lot of good things about this perfume oil. And I had my heart set on buying it.

I just went on the website, and its not coming up. Is this discontinued?? Does anyone know whats going on with it?


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Oct 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_So I've heard a lot of good things about this perfume oil. And I had my heart set on buying it.

I just went on the website, and its not coming up. Is this discontinued?? Does anyone know whats going on with it?_

 
Yep, unfortunately the perfume oils are discontinued.  I was able to snatch up a Cherry Ice Cream before they were gone, but now I want to order more of the ones I bought and can't.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkbeauty27* 

 
_Yep, unfortunately the perfume oils are discontinued. I was able to snatch up a Cherry Ice Cream before they were gone, but now I want to order more of the ones I bought and can't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I heard that the guy who made their fragrances got fired or something happened between them, so thats why they discontinued them. 

I emailed them to let them know that I was planning on buying a lot of their scents. I seriously wanted at least 7 or 8 of them. And people are buying whats left like crazy, I can't even purchase one!

Not to mention that the staff @ Fyrinnae are snippy. I emailed them and asked them a question about why a lot of stuff was showing up as out of stock. She sent me an email back claiming that they are having renovations, as shown on every single page. And when I said that I heard nothing but good things about the perfumes, I got a response like "Its funny how no one wants to compliment us until we stop selling them"

they'll be lucky if I even buy an eyeshadow from them.


----------

